
S. Korean babies born Dec. 31 become 2-year-olds next day - tareqak
https://apnews.com/082ab3d8f16d4360bf9ade45c41925f8
======
drivebyops
You think this is weird. Then realize kids get put on their school group based
on the birth year in the west anyway.

I wonder how a biological age based school grouping system would work out.

~~~
beojan
Biological age on which date?

~~~
karmakaze
Date of conception.

~~~
beojan
I meant what date do you compare ages on, but since you need to put students
in classes (you can't exactly have a class for each date of birth).

------
pysxul
I live in Seoul for more than a year. It is also a thing to get into
Nightclub, they sometimes check your 'Korean' age

